# 5-9-21 navarre area



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

June grass. Yep thats my report June grass everywhere. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, I saw a lot offshore in close. Whats going on with the bluish water in close? I have never seen it like this. I even saw flyin fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We seen fliers within 5 miles of the beach Saturday.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Skip, when was the last time you ever saw that? I grew up in blue water but I was to young to remember most of it.


----------



## eric07 (Mar 17, 2011)

lettheairout said:


> June grass. Yep thats my report June grass everywhere.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Concur. Saturday May 8th a 2 on a scale of 1 - 5, with five being unfishable. Sunday a 3 and building. Where: West Navarre -> East of PNS Beach. Only ladyfish caught and released those two days. 

Tourist dude sets up 25 feet from my far eastern spike. Proceeds to bait cast his bass rod right over my eastern line that was set to the east-southeast an hour before 'they' arrived. Do better 'visitors.' It's a big beach with a lot of real estate. Yield some space and we'll encourage the best of good fishing your way.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang it. I’m gonna be out there all next week and was planning on fishing.
If it’s that way at Navarre is it a pretty sure bet it’s like that all the way to Fort Pickens?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

school is gettin out in june thru july. you might as well start welcoming the snowbirds and vacationers.
jack


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

welldoya said:


> Dang it. I’m gonna be out there all next week and was planning on fishing.
> If it’s that way at Navarre is it a pretty sure bet it’s like that all the way to Fort Pickens?


Easiest way ever to check the conditions:





Santa Rosa Island Authority | Web Cams West View







visitpensacolabeach.com


----------

